# Zdravlje > Sve o pelenama i korištenju istih >  Evo i nas!
I mi se prikljucujemo!Kupila sam dva komada za pomoc kod odvikavanja od pelena mojeg dvogodisnjaka a i odma za probu jer sam se odlucila da druga bebica nece u jednokratne tako da cu vas vjerojatno zasipati sa hrpu pitanja i nedoumica!

----------


## coccinella

Dobro nam došla!  :D 
Samo pitaj, netko će ti već znati odgovoriti!

----------

Za sad sam vas debeo procitala pa mi se cini da sve znam  :Laughing:  >>>>>>Kad krene praksa onda ce i pitanja  :Wink:

----------


## Morwen

Dobrodošla među nas platnene  :D

----------

Imam prvo pitanje,,zapravo me to i najvise muci.Koliko vam u prosjeku treba da vam se osuse vani na otvorenom.S obzirom da nemam susilicu i necu je nabavljati a ves susim vani (i po zimi) zanima me koliko ce se susiti i koliko ce mi odprilike trebati komada?

----------


## mamma Juanita

dobro dosla, mamaeva :D .

trajanje susenja pelena, kao i kod ostale robe, jako ovisi o vremenu.
ljeti se zacas osuse na zraku, pogotovo suncu, vec kroz neka 2 sata.
zimi ih se vani ni ne isplati susit, najbolje je staviti susilo negdje blizu izvora topline (pec, radijatori i sl).
meni se, ako ne koristim susilicu, osuse preko noci.

----------


## coccinella

Kamarisove (jer su malo punije), ako ih staviš ujutro sušiti - poslijepodne su ti suhe (ja ih okrenem kad je jedna strana suha). 
Ove nove Baby love AIO se puno brže suše jer je ovaj srednji deblji dio spojen samo jednim krajem (i ne treba ih okretati).
Moj Home made uzorak od 4 komada (moj ponos!) isto kao i Kamarisove.
Po zimi ih ja sušim na radijatoru pa mi se brže osuše nego ljeti na suncu.
Ali, sunce je sunce (izvlači fleke!).

----------

Ja imam probno kamarisove i meni su se po ovomvremenu susile cijeli dan :?

----------


## mamma Juanita

ma ovo vrijeme zadnjih dana je bilo bolesno sparno i vlazno :/ .

----------


## Lutonjica

meni se ovih dana kamarisove suše oko 24 sata, međutim prije ove kiše i sparine, bile su suhe za otprilike 4-5 sati

----------

Evo stavila sam sinu po noci kamarisovu i nije promocila :D

----------

